# Laser Printer Refilling



## Revolution (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,
Guy,
Where do u do ur refill for laser printer cartridge/toner and what the usual cost ?
Actually I don't have much idea about refilling.
I'm  LF skilled and reputed shop.
Heard doing something wrong could damage the expensive laser cartridge.
I wanted to buy a mono laser printer for text/document(may be few low res B&W image).
Printing cost must be cheap.
And there should be almost no maintenance required.
I may required to print 100 pages toady but next 3 months there will be no print.
My HP AIO is lying without any work cos cartridge dried and new 818B cartridge one very costly.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 20, 2014)

Look for RICOH SP100 series then. 
Very affordable and you will get Genuine RICOH Refill for refilling the toner.

*RICOH SP 100 Monolaser*
*RICOH Aficio SP 100 Laser Printer lowest Price Refillable Toner 1 year warranty.*
or
*RICOH SP 100SU Multifunction*

*This is the refill pack: *
Ricoh Sp 100 Original Refill 

You will get ~2000 pages per refill.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank for ur input.
Actually I was thinking about HP,Samsung or Brother.
I never heard about RICHO before that why I'm afraid.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 20, 2014)

If you have service center in your area, then go for it eyes closed.
Check it at their website.

*RICOH Network and support*


----------



## Revolution (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for ur reply!
RICOH is really cheap almost half price compare to other brand.
Its just 2.5K,I can't believe it.
There is one service center but far way not in my area.
But,reliability should be first priority than going to service center now and then.
Sadly no local TD member have experience with laser printer refilling.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just like you have to change Cartridges in InkJet printer, similarly brands like HP, Samsung, Canon etc recommend to change the Toner of Laser Printer. But it costs almost around 1.5k to change. 
Just like refilling cartridges, you can also refill Toners but at your own risk as comapny doesnt permit you to do so. 
But RICOH provides its Original Refill Pack so that you can easily refill your toner sitting at home. 
Do contact 'em at their Toll Free no. for details regarding warranty, service and refilling. They will explain you very clearly.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2014)

Which cheapest model support auto duplex ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 22, 2014)

Noe AFAIK. You need to spend 10k+ for it.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2014)

What ?
Why so much price difference for only duplex ?
BTW,how much price can be done after one refill ?
I have check availability of RICOH at Chandni,Kolkata first cos I not gonna buy from ShopClues.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am looking also for a laser printer with scanner ,if u see ant model in chadni plz mention it


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 22, 2014)

You can buy RICOH from snapdeal as well. Costs around 2.9k.


----------



## MMStoreonline (Jun 16, 2016)

You can buy printer toner cartridge easily available Online .we are dealer in toner cartridge and can help you to get the right one for your printer.We are having all brand toner cartridge available and we deliver all over india. Please contact .



Revolution said:


> Hi,
> Guy,
> Where do u do ur refill for laser printer cartridge/toner and what the usual cost ?
> Actually I don't have much idea about refilling.
> ...


----------

